# Tiny Vivarium



## mickiem (Jan 18, 2019)

I love this tiny world and so do the micro geckos!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## mickiem (Jan 18, 2019)

@Aquarimax this is where the wee girls live!  It is small, but there are lots of hideouts.  Mostly, they hang together.  I'm going to mount two pieces of 1/4" or 1/2" black PVC pipe at the top sides.  I will cut a slit lengthwise so they can come and go.  I wanted to make a bigger place when they got bigger, but they are happy here.  I trimmed a plant and they all went down to check it out.   I think they are grieving for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 19, 2019)

Pretty.  Nice plant selection.


----------



## Aquarimax (Jan 20, 2019)

mickiem said:


> @Aquarimax this is where the wee girls live!  It is small, but there are lots of hideouts.  Mostly, they hang together.  I'm going to mount two pieces of 1/4" or 1/2" black PVC pipe at the top sides.  I will cut a slit lengthwise so they can come and go.  I wanted to make a bigger place when they got bigger, but they are happy here.  I trimmed a plant and they all went down to check it out.   I think they are grieving for it.


Their is a really lovely setup! I love how mourning geckos are so attuned to their environment, and so curious!


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2019)

This is gorgeous! Would you be so kind as to label the plants involved?

Edit: Nevermind! I see you did individual posts for them! Thank you!


----------



## mickiem (Jan 30, 2019)

Teal said:


> This is gorgeous! Would you be so kind as to label the plants involved?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind! I see you did individual posts for them! Thank you!


I'm not sure I id'd the vine on the wall - it is _Ficus quercifolia._


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2019)

mickiem said:


> I'm not sure I id'd the vine on the wall - it is _Ficus quercifolia._


Ohh thank you! Vines are some of my favourites!


----------

